# Out of water Crypts



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon tank with a few Cryptocoryne Lutea plants in a fine gravel bottom. All the fish have grown up and gone to college (moved to a bigger tank) and I won't be needing this tank for a few months.

Does anybody know if the plants would continue to grow if I drained the tank to just above the gravel line and put it in front of a window for the summer? (Ambient - not direct sunlight). I'm just wondering if there is a "Low maintenance mode" for plants where I can unplug the filter.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I have tried this and had mix success, some of my crypts began to melt why others stood up. you can try, just make sure to have plastic wrap over the top to keep all nice and moist

thing is when pet stores order aquatic plants, they are usually grown emmersed because that speeds up growth, but the problem is when a plant goes from a emmersed phase to submersed and vice versa, than it might be too stressful on the plant and they would melt

but i would just experiment and see how it goes


----------

